# The Treasures of Tyrov III



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Tucked away in a corner of the galaxy is a medium sized world that orbits a binary star system. The red giant feeding off the precious plasma of the smaller yellow star. This planet is known to Imperial records as Tyrov III. Long ago during the Dark Age of Technology, this planet was settled by humanity, outposts scattered throughout it's vast death jungles and scorching deserts. Then came the Age of Strife and Tyrov III was cut off from the rest of humanity. Centuries passed and the warp finally settled around the system, allowing warp travel to be possible. What would make this long lost planet worth visiting? Besides bringing this colony of humanity back into the Emperor's light, it was rumored that there was an STC plan for a better jump pack. 
A seconday chapter of the Blood Angels, _Death's Angels_, was dispatched to retrieve this precious data along with bringing the world back into the fold of the Imperium. If the people of Tyrov III would not willingly embrace the Imperium, the _Death's Angels_ were granted any means necessary to eradicate the indigenous people. Obtaining the STC would not only benefit the Imperium, but for this chapter it was a greater boon for they favored jump packs over most means of transportation. Unbeknownst to the _Death's Angels_, something terrible and ancient was slumbering beneath the planet's surface.
Having just translated in system after a week of warp travel, _Reaper's Wings_ now orbited above Tyrov III. Zeros was tasked with leading a company of battle brothers in this important mission. Preparations were being made as thunderhawks were being fueled and restocked with ammunition. Battle brothers went through their rites of battle, making sure both their gear and minds would be prepared for the mission ahead. 


Available slots:
-Any type of marine (i.e. assault, tactical, devastator, etc.)
-2 Dreadnoughts
-Baal Class Predator
-Chaplain 
-Sergent 
(These are all part of Zeros' company)

Also available:
-1 other space marine chapter
-Imperial Guard contingent (with whatever ranks come with Imperial Guard)


As far as for what I'm looking for in your character:

Name:
Age:
Which slot/position you're taking:
Appearance:
Personality:
Armor:
Weapons:
Background:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Name: Brother-Captain Darius Vallidus

Age: 121

Slot: Other Chapter (  Venris Angelus)

Appearance: His face is not often shown, but when it is the customary pale skin of the Blood Angel line is revealed. He has short, cropped dirty blonde hair, and a raised white scar running from his left temple to his right eyebrow. 

Personality: He is a very calm and silent person, preferring to stay within his own thoughts. He will often offer advice if someone has done wrong, but isn't too harsh. Many upon first meeting him might think he is preoccupied or angry due to his silence, but it is just his natural demeanor.

Armor:









Weapons:A power sword, the blade inscribed by the Angelus' Librarians with Sanguinius' known writings, and a storm bolter inscribed with the writings of the Angelus' greatest hero, Venris Constantine. The storm bolter often remains holstered, and both weapons have been blessed by the Chapter's Librarians.

Background: Through devotion, bravery, and the blind luck of a stray mortar or rocket not hitting him, he survived to rise through the ranks to reach Brother-Captain. Sent with the Death Angels to observe their findings and report back to his own Chapter.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Name: Zeros
Age: Over a millenia
Position: Commander of _Death's Angels_ 6th company

Appearance: Like most battle brothers from his founding chapter, Zeros carries an air and look of nobility about him thanks to his gene-father Sanguinius. Despite Zeros' age, he carries no scars on his face, his skin being rather pale, smooth and fairly sunken. His hair is cropped at shoulder length and is charcoal black. His eyes carry little color, instead reflecting the darkness and emptiness of space. Combining these traits with his elongated canine teeth gave him a look similar to the vampires of past legends. As for his body, Zeros is of average height with a slightly leaner build. 

Personality: Zeros is a stern, cold, leader, his word carrying the weight of his experience and position. On the battlefield he is merciless towards the enemy. Off the battlefield, one wouldn't be wrong in saying that it seems Zeros has lost his humanity. While he values the lives of his battle brothers, he would have no qualms about destroying an entire city of millions of innocents to achieve his objective. 

Armor: A modified suit of Mark IV armor. The power from the suit does not come from a traditional backpack. Instead, the suit has a more compact generator that harnesses the power of the warp, similar to a warp engine. It spreads a microthin invisible film over his armor. This film dissipates the energy from ranged and handheld weapons alike, bleeding off some of the energy directly into the warp.

Weapons: Zeros has trained in the use of many of the Imperium's weapons but has favored his own modified weapons. These weapons have been altered to use the same power source as his armor. First is a single lightning claw, _Death's Grasp_, wreathed in the energy of the warp, allowing him to cut through flesh and armor with equal ease (power weapon). Zeros also carries a pistol, _Death's Reach_, that draws power from the same generator and condenses it into a fist sized ray that lances out through enemies, whether they are infantry or tanks (treated as an infernous pistol but with a slightly greater range).

Background: Zeros is from the days of the Horus Heresy, having fought at the gates of Terra. Upon hearing the death of Sanguinius and the fall of Horus, Zeros and a group of his battle brothers pursued a contingent of traitor marines. None know what happened in warp space on this trip save for Zeros and he does not speak of it to anyone. The only facts that are known are that when the ship Zeros was on emerged from the warp, he was the only one alive. Rumor spread through his chapter that he had been tainted by the warp, the change in his armor and weapons along with the fact he was the lone survivor backing up these rumors. Whether these rumors are true or not, only Zeros and Librarian Mephiston know, for the depths of Zeros' mind were probed by the great psyker. Going off the word of Mephiston, Zeros was reassigned to the _Death's Angels_, assuring that Zeros was to be trusted. Despite this, rumors of whether Zeros had been touched by chaos still roam among his own men. And while they do not speak of such rumors in front of Zeros, he is nonetheless aware of them. Perhaps it is seeming lack of humanity that spurs these rumors still, but Zeros cares not as he lets his deeds speak for themselves. To this day he leads wars against the enemies of mankind, slaughtering those that would stand in his way without mercy.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Name: Magos Skillm
Age:32
position: leader of the Adeptus Mechanicus attachment to the Death's Angels battle force. 

Appearance: At first glance he seems fairly unaltered, this is intentional due to statistics that better results can be obtained in inter imperial relations with a face then with out one. His face is the only part of him that could still be said to be, alive in any sense of the word. Under his heavy dull red robe he's pure robotic, 

Personality: At first he seems affable, friendly even, this is a logical calculation based on the fact that this approach nets a total 40,234% improvement in inter imperial relations then a colder approach. it is also documented that a 15.53 chance that said interpersoal conduct will net unexpected but not unwelcome benefits at a later date. His personality is one long calculation to get what he wants, He will not histate to sacrifice entire planets for his goal, and only a fool forget this.

Armor: his metal body is roughly equivalent to carapace armor.

Weapons: under his robe he had three additional mechanical tenderals. one of which is tipped with a plasma welder, the other two are just grippers. When pressed into battle he uses a autogun with a under slug grenade launcher.

Background: There is not much to tell. Skillm is a up and coming tech priest who had both demonstrated skill at both leading Skitarii and interfacing with some times highly skeptical joint operations.

He rose up the ranks swiftly and this is his first independent command. he has high hopes to make the machine god proud.

NOTE: despite his out ward appearance he is offended by the fact that this is a joint Space marine and Adeptus Mechanicus, feeling only the Mechanicus should recover STG when possible, such as now.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

OOC: This is my first RP so brutal C&C is most welcome.


Name: Luka
Age: 74
Position: Assault Marine in Death's Angels.

Appearance: Luka almost never shows his face, preferring to wear his MK VI helmet. He has sandy blonde hair, cut to the middle of his neck and parted to the side. He has dark green eyes and high cheek bones. His brow is large and forms twin pillar arches, he has fine eyebrows, the left of which is parted by a jagged scar caused by an Ork Nob. He is tall and heavily built, his skin remaining pale and untanned by 50 years of combat.

Personality: Luka is violent and tough, he enjoys tearing his enemies apart in hand to hand, but he has an odd code of honour. He has no qualms with slitting the throat of an enemy that he has made a temporary truce with, but he refuses to kill civilians or Guardsmen unless they are tainted by Chaos or other abominations. He values the lives of innocents and his battle-brothers above all else, willing to risk himself or the mission to save them. This has earned him punishment and scorn from superior officers in the past, and he is seen as a burden on most missions by most of the Death's Angels.

Armour: Luka wears standard MK VI Space Marine armour, and his personalized jump pack, which bears the dark top knot of the Ork Nob that scarred him on a particularly brutal campaign on a Space Hulk.

Weapons: Luka has his personalized chain sword and bolt pistol. His chain sword has a pointed tip at the end, where the chain ends that functions as a piercing tip like that of a normal sword, so he may make thrusts and slices with his chain sword. It is adorned with the helmet lens of a traitor marine, which is placed where a hand guard would be. His bolt pistol is standard in terms of it's ranged capabilities, but it has a small shock maul-esque device attached to the grip, which he uses in conjunction with his chain sword.

Background: He was born on a planet in the arse end of nowhere, and was only noticed by the Death's Angels because he sided with them in the conflict to turn his planet to the Emperor's light. His planet was a wretched place caught in the throes of a nuclear holocaust, but beneath the planet's surface was a large deposit of many rare and valuable minerals which 2 squads of marines had been ordered to secure and to subdue the local population. Luka grew up around death, disease and tyranny, and he believed that the Emperor was the planet's salvation, that his angels of death would purge the wicked from his planet and save the rest. So he fought like a Lion in defence of the Imperium against his kinsmen at the age of 16. He eventually lost all hope in saving his planet and swore to join the Imperium. A Chaplain attached to the 2 squads of marines saw promise in him, and took him back to the Death's Angel's headquarters. As he trained and fought in the scouts, his close combat prowess quickly became visible to his superior officers and he was sent to the Assault Marines. He distinguished himself in 2 different campaigns, until he ran in to a road block. He was fighting on an urban death world, where he and his squad was ordered to find and kill a traitor Imperial Guard captain, but the captain was hiding in a skyscraper protected by anti air guns, so his squad had to destroy the building's supports with melta bombs. He refused to do so once he learn't that a group of innocent civilians were hiding in the building, and that the melta bombs would kill them as well as the traitors. He was subdued by his squadmates and punished for his insolence. The building was destroyed and the civilians were wiped out. His mind was tested by the chapter's chaplains, and he was not found to be guilty of heresy. Merely idealism. That was just the start of his infractions involving civilians, and he has been refused all promotions and honours that he would other wise have. 

Because of this he has been transferred between many assault squads and does not work particularly well in squads.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Heya, looks good  but just for clarification: so characters can be normal marines, chaplains, predator pilots and dreadnoughts? And also I'm a bit confused by what you mean by guard contingent, as in a character can be a guardsman? Or is it simply for announcing that Zeros will have guardsmen under his command?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Name:Eve Etan
Age: 22
Which slot/position you're taking: Imperial Guardswoman

Appearance: long maroon hair with strains of black in it about 1.66 meter tall and one green eye and one red coloured augmetic. 

Personality: a generaly nice woman that tends to trow a hissy fit when soldiers get hurt, and she has to patch them up again.

Armor: Carapace armour.

Weapons: full field medical kit, chainsword, laspistol and a lasgun.

Background: Origionaly a hive ganger until she joined the guard she has her fair shair of story's and scars that belong with them. but strangely a very nice and caring woman for all those in her squad and regiment. and as a Colonel she has responsibility's and cares enough that its a miracle her hair didn't turn grey yet. and she has plenty of augmented body parts, including the full left part of her torso.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yru0 said:


> Heya, looks good  but just for clarification: so characters can be normal marines, chaplains, predator pilots and dreadnoughts? And also I'm a bit confused by what you mean by guard contingent, as in a character can be a guardsman? Or is it simply for announcing that Zeros will have guardsmen under his command?


This is in reference to a small contingent of Imperial guard that could have been escorted along with the other chapters. And you are correct with the positions for the Death's Angels. The normal marines can assault, tactical, scout devastator, etc.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

*Name*: Varron

*Age*: 145

*Position*: Death’s Angel’s Assault Marine

*Appearance*: Varron towers over normal men, like all space marines, coming in at just over 8 feet tall. He has a scar running from just outside his right eye down all the way to his cheekbone from a lychguard’s hyperphase sword. Varron has brown hair that, besides from cutting it to stay out of his eyes, he never bothers to take care of and blue eyes. 

*Personality*: Varron loves the feel of bloody close combat. He never shies away from a fight, but he doesn’t pick fights all the time either. On missions he is more than willing to let people die, so long as it helps a greater cause. The most recent case of this was during the Necron invasion where he obtained his scar. After it became obvious that the planet would eventually be lost the imperial forces started pulling back. At the end he left 100 guardsmen to die to the oncoming Necrons so that the last of the planet’s civilians could escape unharmed.

*Armour*: Varron wears Mk VII Power armour with a standard issue jump pack.

*Weapons*: Varron has a power sword with a larger than normal guard, Almost to the point of a basket hilt. In his left hand he has a slightly broken and very much scratched and dented dispersion shield attached to his bolt pistol as a sort of improvised combat shield. He does this as a sort of trophy from his victory over the lychguard who gave him his scar, and as a sort of challenge to future enemies.

*Background*: Varron grew up in a hive city, where gangs, murders, and corrupt law enforcement were common. Varron learned early on that the best way of staying alive is either by looking intimidating or being unnoticed. Varron learned quickly how to do both, although he prefers being intimidating. When Varron joined the Death’s Angels one of his first assignments as a scout almost ended in the death of his squad. He was part of a group of space marines tasked with dealing with an Ork invasion. They were given camo cloaks and sniper rifles and ordered to take down the nobs of the ork squads as they leave their trukks. Eventually Varron grew annoyed at only killing the nobs and leaving the rest of the boys to cause mayhem, so eventually he charged straight at a boyz squad that just lost its nob. Somehow, miraculously, He survived and ended up killing all the orks with the slugga of the nob and the shooting of the rest of his squad. 

Varron was immediately transferred to the assault marines. A year later he was part of a group that responded to a Necron invasion. Varron’s squad was tasked with eliminating the Necrons that were ill-suited to melee combat, with the other parts of the army shooting the more assault oriented Necrons, all in an effort to evacuate the civilians. During a fight with a group of necron warriors Varron’s sergeant was killed, leaving him the ranking officer. Right after Varron’s squad eliminated the warriors Varron, picking up the fallen sergeant's power sword, spotted a group of deathmarks and a group of lychguard at the same time. The deathmarks near an imperial guard platoon and the lychguard near the civilians. Orders would dictate that he and his squad should charge the immortals, saving the guardsmen and leaving the civilians to die. Varron immediately ordered his squad to charge at the lychguard and leave the guardsmen to die to the deathmarks and other advancing necrons, for their deaths would buy the safety of so many more civilians. During the fight Varron learned how sharp a hyperphase sword can be, the lychguard found out how sharp a power sword can be. Varron kept the dispersion shield of the necron lychguard, first as a trophy, and then as a makeshift combat shield, though it is little more than a fancy piece of metal now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

hmmm, the dreadnaught spot looks inviting...


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> hmmm, the dreadnaught spot looks inviting...


I can't help but agree  But I think I've got too much RPs ongoing as it is...  Then again you just NEVER get a chance to be a dreadnought :3.....or a predator for that matter... :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Name: Azamiah Indorus

Age:3000

Position: Librarian Dreadnought *

Appearance: Azamiah's dreadnought shell is ornately crafted, tinted with gold and littered with blood red gemstones. Where his sarcophagus is installed, there is a bust which shows what he looked like in life accompanied with a plume of red 'hair' from the head. Inside the carapace, Azamiah's body is dried and shrivelled, such is the fate all intered in a dreadnought. In life, he had hair as red as fire, his features were pale and were possessed of a gothic beauty.

Personality: Unusually jovial for one of his predicament, Azamiah seems to make a joke, no matter what the situation is. However, the Librarian Dreadnought has a dark temper, for those who have enraged have met an unpleasant fate at the end of his force blade or crushed within his blood fist. Despite his status, Azamiah is considered extremely friendly and respects all who fight in the Emperor's name and oponnents who fight to the last.

Armour: Dreadnought carapace

Weapons: An ornate Blood fist, underslung with a heavy flamer and a force weapon.

Background: His internment resulting in his memories turning to darkness, Azamiah remembers little of his past, but remembers the battles he had participated in. From what he has gathered, he was born on the feral world of Anrithades V, the son of a tribe's shaman. He remembers his days of initiation only barely and numerous other battles. However, the memory the burns brightest in the Librarian's fading past was the day he fell in battle and interred into Dreadnought.

Despite this, Azamiah cares not...for new memories are being forged within the battle field, each battle garnering further experience, jokingly saying that with his faded memories comes the moments you should forget. Now with the upcoming events on Tyrov III, Azamiah looks forward to the the action and serving the sons of Sanguinius once more.

*
If I am allowed to be this type of dreadnought, if not I'll change it lickety split


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

You're good on the dreadnought Ulthris.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to give this until Thursday to allow any others to join initially.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

Name: Samiel Absalom


Age: 112


Position: Assault Marine of the Death’s Angels chapter, 6th Company


Appearance: Samiel is a tall, gaunt marine standing almost half a head above most of his squad mates. He sports the same signature pale skin as all the sons of Sanguinius, however, his hair is an uncharacteristic red which he wears long.


Personality: Unlike others in his chapter, Samiel is slow to anger, but when he does, he explodes in a violent frenzy unmatched by even his most aggressive peers. This atypical lack of aggression has cost him a promotion on more than one occasion, but has earned him a reputation as a clear thinker, able to keep his head when others around him loose theirs. Slowly but surely he is earning the respect of his peers.


Armour: He wears Mark VII Power Armour commonly called “Errant Armour”. His jump pack is standard issue.


Weapons: Samiel carries a chainsword and bolt pistol. Both are standard issue. He also carries a knife and auspex.


I hope this character fits in to the story you've got cooking. If you don't like something about it, I will happily change it. I will spend some time writing a background and post it tomorrow.


Also, I am not sure what pace you have in mind for this rp. I am looking for a game I can post in about twice a week. I am very busy with my job and such, but I would love to join if I can. :grin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

You're character is fine Professor-Red. And you should be fine on the timing with how often you want to post.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Okay, here's my offering  I just need to firstly say that recently I've been getting a bunch of school work so my first posts may be sketchy (though it dependes how much 'thursday specials' we get given), and also that I'm not so sure if I can do more than one full update a week. Although I'll darn well try 

Name: Ishmael Leonides

Age: somewhere around 2800 terran years, although he has long stopped counting himself, referring to the records of the chapter for his birth date.

Position: Dreadnought

Appearance: Ishmael’s body has not been seen within the confines of its sarcophagus for millennia, and he himself considers it as merely an organ it his greater body of the Dreadnought carapace, rather than the armour as an extension of his mutilated remains. Ishmael’s ‘body’ is practically and solidly built, engravings of prayers to the emperor are carved into his metal skin and he bears the ensigna of the Death’s Angels. The long years have weathered away Ishmael’s concern for his outward appearance, yet he keeps these displays well maintained, both as a memoria for all the brothers who have fallen in battle at his side, and also so that he can truly carry the words of the emperor with him into battle.

Personality: As are most dreadnoughts due to the long periods of seclusion and isolation they endure, Ishmael is a patient individual, with time gradually losing its meaning. Regardless, he refuses to waste his seconds away, believing with a strong conviction that every moment of his life which he has received following his fatal wounds is a second which he owes solely to his chapter and the god-emperor: a debt which he wishes to someday repay. As such, Ishmael relishes the time when he is not cast aside form the passage of time, and rather than sleep away the eons, he likes to awake at intervals to take account of his chapter, to mourn those who have fallen during his rest and to congratulate those who have grown far greater than what they once were; in addition to this, he prefers to rest rather than sleep, meditating for sometimes weeks on certain questions or simply seeking to learn some new battle discipline from a brother, even those which he can no longer perform with his carapace. Ishmael is seen an open and friendly person by his brethren, he welcomes both initiates and veterans with open arms, having witnessed his brothers grow from one to the other, he holds no prejudice on what an Astartes may become. He also still holds steadfast loyalty towards the original Blood Angels legion and the memory of their Primarch, he is a strong believer that the legions are in essence still formed, and as such will often refer to the Blood Angels and their sister chapters collectively as the Blood Angels Legion; the codex Astartes is merely a guide for the legions to better adapt to a universe in which large groups of space marines are no longer the best strategy for the preservation of mankind.

Armour: Mk IV Dreadnought Carapace

Weapons: A Dreadnought close combat weapon (power fist) with an underslung heavy flamer, and multi-melta.

Background: Ishmael dimly remembers the day when he saw the armoured knights descend from the sky upon chariots of fire; his world rejoiced at the discovery of their lost kin and quickly joined the fold of the imperium, albeit not without some scattered bloodshed amongst groups clinging to their independence. Ishmael found himself recruited into the Dark Angels and fighting alongside them in the later part of their crusade into nearby space. The Imperium was an unstoppable force pulled inexorably onwards by the invincible Astartes, and Ishmael quickly rose in rank amongst his brothers, being crowned a veteran and earning a position in the honoured first company.

However, the forces of chaos responded in full, a force matching, if not surpassing, the Imperial Crusade armada in power and size launched a counterattack from the other side of the star cluster. Ishmael stood shoulder to shoulder with his kin as brother fought brother, as the legions of chaos strove to drive them from their worlds, Ishmael cannot hope to count all the acts of heroism he witnessed that day, or how many of his brothers dutifully made the traitors pay dearly in the taking of their lives. Soon the Imperium was once more on the offensive, and it is here when Ishmael suffered the wounds that sentenced him to his new body; a stray shell form an Imperial artillery brigade behind friendly lines struck the marine as he was assaulting a dug in of chaotic filth, the force of the blast tore his limbs to shreds and forever mutilated Ishmael’s corpse. The apothecaries deemed him a lost cause, yet silently thoughtout the pain, Ishmael still burned with seething anger, his vengeance for the death of his beloved primarch had not yet been satiated, truly it would be a curse to fall in battle now of all times. The marine prayed to the god-emperor, to the fallen primarchs and to the light of the Imperium itself, that he be able to fight, if at least a single more battle, to feel his sword cleave through a single more traitorous fiend. His wish was granted.

Ishmael has since fought many more battles with his brothers, both with the Death Angels chapter and in joint operations with other forces, never has his loyalty or commitment dimmed or wavered, yet his once uncontrollable inferno has been tamed by age to a cold furnace blazing within the confines of his sarcophagus, the flames of a Marine still ready to die yet again in the name of the emperor.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to but in

Yruo Ishmael cannot have fought in the great crusade. For a start he is too young as the crusade was 10000 years back and the oldest dreadnought, Bjorn the Fell-Handed, is the only surviving loyalist space marine from the crusade. Nice idea but impossible within the bounds of 40k fluff.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Still open to Characters? I can throw in either a Chaplain, Sergeant, or Tac Marine. That or a Guardsmen if they are so badly needed. Although I can do both a guardsmen and a Marine


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Sorry to but in
> 
> Yruo Ishmael cannot have fought in the great crusade. For a start he is too young as the crusade was 10000 years back and the oldest dreadnought, Bjorn the Fell-Handed, is the only surviving loyalist space marine from the crusade. Nice idea but impossible within the bounds of 40k fluff.


I thought so too, and tbh I should've clarrified with the GM before posting. But if you look at the 'Zeros' character by the GM, it says how he fought on Terra being around '1 millennia' old, so I figured the RP was set roughly 1,000 years after the Great Crusade. But I can change it if there are any qualms.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm still taking characters William. Take your pick for what you would like to be. 

As for Yruo Ishmael, he would need to be older. Zeros is over a millenia old by terran standard and did fight at the battle of Terra. He spent decades in the warp which translated into millenia in real space. In reference to Bjorn, he is kept in stasis within real space and thus his physical body is about 10 millenia old. Zeros' body is physically just over 1 millenium.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> I'm still taking characters William. Take your pick for what you would like to be.
> 
> As for Yruo Ishmael, he would need to be older. Zeros is over a millenia old by terran standard and did fight at the battle of Terra. He spent decades in the warp which translated into millenia in real space. In reference to Bjorn, he is kept in stasis within real space and thus his physical body is about 10 millenia old. Zeros' body is physically just over 1 millenium.


okay, I see where I went wrong there  I'll edit my post as soon as I can. :headbutt:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to start the action thread in a moment or two. One other thing I wanted to post that I forgot in creating this RP is post length. Required is a paragraph minimum. More is greatly appreciated as it definitely adds to the RP and makes it more enjoyable. Anybody that would still like to join can still post here or shoot me a PM and I'll try and work you into the plot.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

does any one mind if i not post until we start the landing? bit lost of what to have my guy due to prep for the landings.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> does any one mind if i not post until we start the landing? bit lost of what to have my guy due to prep for the landings.


someone of your rank within the adeptus mechanicus will probably have some lower ranking followers and would probably want to be part of the final checks of your personal transport.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

thanks i get on that tomorrow


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Just checking up on everybody and seeing who all is still involved. Haven't seen too many posts in the past few days.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

were waiting for a update.

i know thats what i'm doing on both my RPGs


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah there's not really much for the lower ranked rpers to do until we land. I'm not really sure on what to do until we've landed.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'LL Put up an update today for the guards prep and entering the dropship and all that goodness.

P.S. i dont think the dreads have much to do either standing in their droppods? XD


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Are we podding in?  or are we in our own birds...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, started the launch, according to everybody's last posts, they're still somewhere in the battle barge and haven't docked to launch.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got a question- Darius was assigned to the tac. squads on the eastern side, is there any players in those squads or just NPCs?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

VixusKragov said:


> I've got a question- Darius was assigned to the tac. squads on the eastern side, is there any players in those squads or just NPCs?


I'm pretty sure just NPCs for the tactical marines as everyone picked an assault marine. Dreadnoughts can drop in by thunderhawk/stormbird.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> I'm pretty sure just NPCs for the tactical marines as everyone picked an assault marine. Dreadnoughts can drop in by thunderhawk/stormbird.


Okay, got it. Podding or Thunderhawk?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Thunderhawk


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this still going or...?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

CaptainQuackers said:


> Is this still going or...?


IDK But I'm still lurking around if it is


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm gonna say it's dead.:suicide:


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

That sucks, if the people that haven't posted on it still don't post in a week do you just want to continue?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

If there's enough interest still then yeah, I'll keep it going and restructure a bit.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ah shit man sorry for not posting anything anymore without warning, I Kinda hit a rock in life and only was able to do smaller updates and posts due to time shortage, I had no time to plan big posts for this RP like it deserves especialy since I would have to describe the actions of the IG troops


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

No problem. It's understandable as things crop up unexpectedly all the time.


----------

